# Help with string gauges for an F tuning on a 27" scale.



## Vince Caruana (Jan 21, 2013)

A few years back I bought an ESP LTD-FM 418 with a 25.5 inch scale. The gauges are .10, .13, .17, .30, .42, .52, .64, .74. It sounds great in standard F# with lots of tension which I like but I prefer to tune a half step down to F. This being the 1st 8 string guitar I've owned I did not realize 25.5" flat out wasn't enough to accommodate the tension. I am looking into an Agile Septor 827 with a 27" scale and mahogany body for a tighter sound and more sustain. I would possibly consider a 28.625" scale but no more than that. I'm looking to have the same tension as I have in F# on my 25.5", in F on a 27" without any buzzing. I really like the 10-74 set I have now but I'm more than sure Ill have to find a new set with a new scale in a lower tuning. Any help with this and any suggestions regarding another scale length and gauges would be AWESOME!


----------



## Vince Caruana (Jan 21, 2013)

Although this song isn't perfect by any means, here is an example of the tension I am looking for...
YouTube


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 21, 2013)

If you're using the same set of strings, tuned a half step down, on a 27 inch guitar, the tension will actually be nearly identical.

i.e. a guitar tuned to F# standard at 25.5" scale will have the same tension as one tuned to F standard at 27, assuming the same string guage.

As for buzzing, that's all about set-up, nothing to do with the string itself. If you're getting buzzing, you either need to raise the action, increase the neck relief, or get a tech to look at it, as you may have a high fret.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks man, helps a lot. Another question I have EMG 808s on my ESP I like that they're heavy and can handle the low end pretty good but the highs tend to get a bit harsh, I was considering Seymour Duncan blackout because I hear they have a bit more clarity. My problem is from the videos I watched they seem to have a very mid ranged tone. I like how the emg 808s handle the lows, just needs more clarity. Any suggestions? I like actives but I'm floating on the idea of gettin a 27" with Lundgren passives. I play a lot of faster almost death metal like stuff but I do like clarity to my notes, chords. All in all just looking for a pickups the handle the lows great without giving them to much of a mid range tone and a lot of clarity while still being heavy. Sorry if I'm ranting I'm just trying to be as specific as possible.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd try either Lungrens or 808xs. I have no experience with either, though, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 22, 2013)

AFAIK, the bridge on the LTD isn't grounded, so if you wanna install Lundgrens, you'd have to take the bridge off and drill a channel to the bridge to run a ground wire. If you're planning on getting an Agile, I'd avoid that because that + Lundgrens is a lot of money on a guitar you're not gonna keep, and it won't help resale value all that much, if at all.

If you wanna swap out the pickups in it, I'd say go with 808x's. The lower output will help you tighten up your tone.

If you're feeling up to it, I'd suggest doing the 28.6" Septor. The extra scale length does wonders for low end definition.

For half step down at that scale length, I'd either stick with 10s, or maybe do 9s. Probably 9s to start. I'd avoid the 8 string sets, though, they're pretty unbalanced, and it gets a lot worse with longer scale lengths. I'd try a 9-42 set, then get a single 54/56 and a single 74 and you'll be good to go


----------



## Vince Caruana (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm keeping the EMGs on my ESP I'm reffering to when I invest in a new guitar. Thanks for the output though appreciate it.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyways Id prefer to use 10s, I just like my gauges a little heavy you think a 27" scale would handle F pretty good? Ill look into the 28.6" septors though. More importantly Id like to keep a set of tens and a 74, ill just have to swap a few strings out n find the right choice for me.


----------



## SPNKr (Jan 23, 2013)

Like Zeno said, the tension is pretty much the same if you're using the same string gauge @ 27" F as you have on 25.5" F#.

You can go with 73/74 and it will work.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 23, 2013)

I wouldn't go above .74 or .75. I've tried both, and then i tried .80 and it sucked.


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 23, 2013)

See I've heard a couple times now that an .80 sucks on a 27" scale, but I just recently put a Circle K .80 on my DC800 and it sounds amazing. Very snarly and tight.

Anyway, for the pickups I'd go with either (if youre sticking to actives) 808x's or the Blackouts (thats pretty much the only choices though lol). If youre looking at both actives and passives then for passives I'd say, if you have no budget on pickups, BK Painkillers. Have a set of those in my DC800 as well and theyre amazing. Also, I've heard lots of good things about Lace Alumitones.


----------



## Rook (Jan 23, 2013)

^Indeed, I use a Circle K 90 on my 27 and my 25.75 and they both sound great, really even across the board.

I find using thinner string on the bottom you lose fundamental as you go down, I like that element of consistency.

My D'Addario 80's store bought were hit or miss, the ones Don from D'Addario were excellent. It is easier to find terrible sounding big strings though, I understand completely.


----------



## TTWC Ben (Jan 23, 2013)

I play an Ibanez RG2228 (27") and i've literally tried everything from a 68 to an 80 for F. I did settle on about a 72 and this was perfect until my band decided to start writing faster more intricate guitar parts and i found the string just moved about too much! I need 80 for enough tension to play it. 6 months ago I would have hated myself for saying that as my philosophy has always been to keep the gauge as light as you can possibly get away with!

and also I hear lots of people saying the D'addario 80's sound dead. I've never had such trouble with mine at all.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 23, 2013)

I put a set of the Ernie Ball 10-74 on my RG8 at 27" and they feel perfect to me tension wise. I may get some higher quality strings ala Circle K in the future, but I'll be using the same gauges from the EB set.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2013)

Vince Caruana said:


> Anyways Id prefer to use 10s, I just like my gauges a little heavy you think a 27" scale would handle F pretty good? Ill look into the 28.6" septors though. More importantly Id like to keep a set of tens and a 74, ill just have to swap a few strings out n find the right choice for me.



Sorry man, I was thinking 28.6". 10s on 27" are awesome, that's what I prefer and I think they sound the best and feel really good. In F standard you could probably really get along well with something like a 10-46 + 56 + 74, if you're going with a big name like D'Addario. If you go with LaBella or Circle K, I'd get a bit pickier and start with like their 10-47 + 59 + 76. 

To start off I'd suggest getting something in the general area of 10-46 + 56 (or whatever's close from whichever brand) and buy a couple low strings to try out, like a 74 and an 80. That's easier than waiting for a whole set to die just to try a new low string


----------



## Vince Caruana (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the output dudes. The agile I'm getting comes with a 9-42, like a 56 or something and a 74. After doing a lot of research I'm more than likely going to just string it with the same 10-74 set I'm using now and swap out the .74 with an .80 gauge, maybe swap out the low b as well depending on how it flows with the .80 and so on. I've seen a video of a guy on almost the exact same guitar I'm looking into with a .10-.74 set(swapped with an .80) and it sounded awesome. So I'm just gunna take things from there, get er set up and get a feel for these pickups. Thanks again for the output I appreciate it.


----------



## 7stg (Jan 24, 2013)

It is worth a look at the 28.625 scale, it will give a better low end. It is my opinion that 27 inches is the bare minimum for an 8 string but starts to push the high e. If you can't find one to try the feel of, find a bass with a 34" scale and capo at the 3rd fret for 28 and 4th fret for 27. Even better would be a multiscale around 27-28.625.


----------

